

France Won't Rule Out Military Strike on Iran - mdariani
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/148371#.ToRg9TsSPP1

======
iwwr
It takes 90%+ enriched uranium to produce weapons and 1-5% for an electricity
reactor. Apparently, 20% is to produce medical isotopes (U235 being a good
neutron source _(1)_ ) or for some specialized naval reactors.

It's not yet sure if the Iranians really want to make a bomb or just want to
show the capability of building one. Unfortunately, the sanctions and threats
of war do nothing but entrench those currently in power there.

 _(1)_ There are ways to produce neutrons other than by enriching uranium,
like particle accelerators.

